# Verzicht auf Not-Halt ?



## Gaida (4 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir einer sagen ob die Passage in der DIN EN ISO 13850,

....Die Anforderungen dieser Norm gelten für alle Maschinen, mit Ausnahme von:
–Maschinen, bei denen ein Not-Halt das Risiko nicht verringern würde; ......

im Klartext bedeutet das, falls man feststellen sollte, das kein Risiko (also auch kein Restrisiko) nach der durchführung von evtl. " anderen" Sicherungsmaßnahmen mehr besteht, man auf einen Not-Halt (taster) verzichten kann ?

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## kpf (4 März 2010)

*Ja, aber ...*

Wenn Deine Risikobeurteilung ergibt, dass der Not-Halt keine Erhöhung der Sicherheit erreicht, kannst Du ihn weglassen. Das Ganze muss natürlich sorgfältig und umfassend begründet und dokumentiert werden.
Dann hat der TÜV das aber bei einer Baumusterprüfung bei uns so durchgehen lassen - da hätte der Not-Halt sogar zu einer Erhöhung der Gefahr beigetragen, wenn er im falschen Moment betätigt worde wäre.

Gruss
kpf


----------



## Safety (5 März 2010)

Das sagt die MRL

1.2.4.3.​​​​*Stillsetzen im Notfall*​*
*Jede Maschine muss mit einem oder mehreren NOT-HALT-Befehlsgeräten ausgerüstet sein, durch die eine
unmittelbar drohende oder eintretende Gefahr vermieden werden kann.
Hiervon ausgenommen sind
— Maschinen, bei denen durch das NOT-HALT-Befehlsgerät das Risiko nicht gemindert werden kann, da das
NOT-HALT-Befehlsgerät entweder die Zeit des Stillsetzens nicht verkürzt oder es nicht ermöglicht, besondere,
wegen des Risikos erforderliche Maßnahmen zu ergreifen;
— handgehaltene und/oder handgeführte Maschinen.
Das NOT-HALT-Befehlsgerät muss
— deutlich erkennbare, gut sichtbare und schnell zugängliche Stellteile haben;
— den gefährlichen Vorgang möglichst schnell zum Stillstand bringen, ohne dass dadurch zusätzliche Risiken
entstehen;
— erforderlichenfalls bestimmte Sicherungsbewegungen auslösen oder ihre Auslösung zulassen.​​​​​​
Wenn das NOT-HALT-Befehlsgerät nach Auslösung eines Haltbefehls nicht mehr betätigt wird, muss dieser
Befehl durch die Blockierung des NOT-HALT-Befehlsgeräts bis zu ihrer Freigabe aufrechterhalten bleiben; es
darf nicht möglich sein, das Gerät zu blockieren, ohne dass dieses einen Haltbefehl auslöst; das Gerät darf nur
durch eine geeignete Betätigung freigegeben werden können; durch die Freigabe darf die Maschine nicht wieder
in Gang gesetzt, sondern nur das Wiederingangsetzen ermöglicht werden.
Die NOT-HALT-Funktion muss unabhängig von der Betriebsart jederzeit verfügbar und betriebsbereit sein.​NOT-HALT-Befehlsgeräte müssen andere Schutzmaßnahmen ergänzen, aber dürfen nicht an deren Stelle treten.


----------



## Gaida (6 März 2010)

Danke Safety,

das bedeutet dann aber konkret, wie es schon an anderer Stelle gesagt wurde, das eine Maschine ohne Risiko keinen Not Halt brauch...

Ich würde sagen das dies in den meisten Fällen sehr schwierig ist nachzuweisen,  da man sich ja fragen muss ob man wirklich an alle möglichen Risiken gedacht hat und  alle ausschließen konnte, ich würde sagen im Zweifel besser "Safety"


----------



## kpf (6 März 2010)

Klar musst Du nachweisen, dass Du an "alles" gedacht hast, das wollte ich ja zum Ausdruck bringen und deshalb auch die (sehr) lange Diskussion mit dem TÜV. Aber in meinem Fall ging es wirklich nicht anders, im ungünstigsten Fall wär' uns die Maschine um die Ohren geflogen.

Safety, Du müsstest diese Pressen eigentlich noch kennen?


----------



## Safety (6 März 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe diesen Auszug nur eingestellt, damit niemand meint es würde kein Not-Halt benötigt. ein Not-Halt ist immer eine Zusätzliche Maßnahme und deckt kein direktes Risiko ab. Es ist eine funktion für das handeln im Notfall.

@ kpf
Welche Pressen sind das?

Ich werde alt!


----------



## nade (8 März 2010)

Also zum NOT_Halt, ist eben schwierig bei manchen Anlagen alles Stillzulegen, z.B. wo Kunststoffe geschmolzen und in Formen gebracht wird.
Solche Anlagen können noch bis zu einem sicheren Stillstand weiter laufen, müssen aber auch dann Anhalten.
Nur eben gut, das es hier in Deutschland für alles Normen gibt...

Nur je nach dem wie schwirig es ist, würd ich Pers. zu einem externen Berater für Sicherheit greifen.
4 Augen sehen mehr als 2... Soll aber nicht heißen dass auch dann der TÜV-Prüfer bei der Abnahme schlechte Laune hat und die Argumente nicht gelten läßt.
<-- Also besser eine Maschine für 100Tausende in den sicheren Tot, als das es Personenschäden gibt. BG nimmts mit dem nicht Bezahlen müssen meist sehr genau und sucht die Nadel im Heuhaufen.


----------



## holgermaik (9 März 2010)

@Gaida

Hallo.
Ich glaube du interpretierst das falsch. Mit dieser Passage ist gemeint, das durch ein betätigen des Not Halt eine Gefahr herbeigeführt wird. zB. Hochofen (Not Aus Kühlanlage = Durchbrechen der Brennkammer.)
In der DIN steht ja eindeutig "Jede Maschine...." dort ist nicht die Rede von Restgefährdung.

Keine Maschine ist ohne Gefahr. Denke immer an die Dum*** des Bedieners. 
Holger


----------



## Gaida (13 März 2010)

Ich zitiere nochmal...
....Die Anforderungen dieser Norm gelten für alle Maschinen, mit Ausnahme von:
–Maschinen, bei denen ein Not-Halt das Risiko nicht verringern würde; ......
.....

Ich interperetiere das so: Eine Maschine bei welcher ich das Risiko mit einem Not Halt nicht verringern würde muss eine Maschine sein, _welches kein Risiko hat_ oder bei _welcher ich das Risiko mit einem Not-Halt erhöhen würde_....,

....d.h. für solche Maschinen gilt diese Norm nicht....oder ?


----------

